# CWH Lancaster in Edmonton



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Two weekends ago the Canadian Warplane Heritage Lancaster flew into Edmonton to do a air show at Cold Lake AFB. Apparently the only reason it was based in Edmonton and not Cold Lake (which is a few hours' drive north) was because they didn't have anywhere to display it effectively to the public, so we got very lucky. There are also some videos of it taking off and doing a flyby, but those are on another computer so I'll have to grab them. We don't have the best camera, so bear with the quality, nothing like Eric or Gary post! It was really cramped above the bomb bay, but once you got past it you could stand up.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

(REALLY dislike the ad)


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

It was cool! We could have probably gone through again, but when we checked the line again it was huge, so I'm glad we showed up early! Videos tomorrow hopefully. I know some of them are somewhat repetitive, but I figured I'd post them anyway. You don't really get an idea of just how big these things are until you're right up close to them. I'm 5'8", so hopefully that will give you an idea of the size.


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2009)

jammy b*****d, good pics though!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Karl!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoyed it .I miss it flying around here , she sure is a long way from home . I would guess over 2000 miles


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow. Thats a great set of shots mate.

I know what you mean about the size of these things....they look big....and then you get to stand underneath !


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2009)

Excellent stuff!!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Great Pics! Thanks for sharing. I'd love to see A Lanc in person! Anyone know if there is there one in the US?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shots Catch. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, and no problem.

To partially answer your question Messy, I have no idea. I do know that the only two flying ones are in Canada and England though.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd say chances of one being in the States would be pretty slim. Other than a collector, I would not think any would have been brought over.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 13, 2009)

Fantasitc shots man, thanks! I've only seen a lanc once and that was G for George 90 Mission veteran at the Australian War Memorial. I'm determined to see one fly one day.


Cheers.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Alex! Forgot about those videos, I'll move them over when I get home.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2009)

Great Pic's, Catch. That baby looks absolutely pristine !! Probably beter that the day it rolled off the asembly
line. I'm sure the plane is in good hands....

Charles


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 14, 2009)

A quick question
but about the Lancaster in Calgary; do they intend to get that one airworthy too?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks!

I'm not sure Colin, I do know they have 2 (or 3?) engines running.


----------



## Pong (Aug 17, 2009)

Very lovely shots you have Catch, especially of the tail gun and the nose!


----------



## smallerhauler (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice pics! This is my first post and I am a huge Lanc fan. Unfortunatley I miss seeing her in Edmonton as I had just got home from holidays and only heard that she was there on the 11:00 news and they just showed it taking off and leaving.
As for if there is any Lancs in the US the answer is yes. A private collector in Florida has a full plane and I think a partial airframe of another.

The Calgary Lancaster is only for display and is at a museum in the city. The Lancaster that catch22 is refering to is located in Nanton Alberta south of Calgary and yes they do have the 2 starboard engines the inside port engine being rebuilt. I don't believe they will ever make her airworthy again but they will have all four merlins running which is pretty cool IMHO.

For more info on the surviving Lancs go to Nanton Lancaster Society Air Museum . 

Cheers
Marc


----------



## DBII (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post, nice pictures. I saw her fly in the early 90's at a Wings Over Houston airshow. It was exciting to see her fly. She is a regular at Thunder over Michigan if anyone wants to see her in action. 

DBII


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 11, 2009)

Sweet shots mate! 8)

Couple weeks back I was up north ,took a look at a museum where they have a Lanc

Powerful bird!

Spose I should get some photos up


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah Dan get em' up!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 12, 2009)

Will do mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Great shots there Catch!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 16, 2009)

Great pics!  My first thought, though, was that that civilian liner is one dead duck....  (post#1, pic#8)


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are some great pictures. I never seen that many pictures of a Lancaster. I might have to steal those for a future build. Thanks for the tour


----------



## ian lanc (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Catch21,

Great pictures of the Lanc', Did you recieve my PM about your pictures ??

ian.


----------



## ppopsie (Dec 17, 2009)

My fault I didn't notice until today these great pics are here. Thanks!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2010)

Magnificent shots!!!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

